# Want to play a game?



## tnyr5 (Feb 23, 2021)

Let's play "guess when the plant will bloom."
I'll post a pic of this Wössner Kolorand x _rothschildianum _every month until it blooms, and we'll see just how close we can get our guesses.

- Plant is currently 13.5in (34.3cm) leafspan

Here's what I predict: 
- This Wössner Kolorand x _roth_ needs four leaves of 20in (a bit less than 51cm) in length before it will bloom (this would equal a plant with a 34ish inch leafspan). It will carry more than 4 leaves at a time, of course, but the newest 4 need to be at least that big. That's approximately 203cm of leaf growth.

- But wait, because not all 203cm happens in succession! In my experience, multiflorals usually start a new leaf when the previous leaf is 3/5ths grown. 203 x .6 is about 122cm of growth.

- BUT WAIT lol. This plant is too young to produce 20in leaves, I would guess it is about 4 leaves away from that. In my experience, each leaf on a multifloral seedling is about 30% smaller than the leaf that comes next. So, in addition to that 122cm of growth that actually counts, we need to add the estimated size of the expected 4 baby leaves.

- 51 x .6 (because only the 3/5 that grows by itself matters) is 30.6
- From there, we multiply 30.6 x .7, then multiply the result by .7, and so on. When we do this, we get 21.4, 15, then 10.5, etc.

- BUUUUUT WAAAIIIITTT lmao. 10.5 is already within the size of the plant, so I used 15 twice. The result of adding the 4, rounded up, is 62cm. 62+122=184cm of _meaningful_ growth before I predict it will bloom.

- Conservatively, this plant's average estimated growth is 1.5cm per week. Bit slower sometimes, bit faster sometimes. 

- 184÷1.5=122.6 weeks, ÷ 52 weeks in a year = about 2.4 years to bloom

- It is likely that it will grow faster than an avg 1.5cm/week as it gets bigger, especially in summer, especially as I pull out all the stops in the last 6 months or so as I get antsy, so my prediction is:

*2 years and 6 weeks from today




Post your guesses!

See you in March!*


----------



## troy (Feb 23, 2021)

I think your estimate is fairly accurate....kolorand produces new growths rapidly...and will bloom on multiple fans..roth are more predictable...your plant will be huge


----------



## tnyr5 (Mar 25, 2021)

March update


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 25, 2021)

did you adjust the estimate for flowering season?


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Sorry I'm late. Here's April's pic, taken a couple days ago.


----------



## tnyr5 (Apr 29, 2021)

Ozpaph said:


> did you adjust the estimate for flowering season?


I grow indoors. Flowering season happens when I say so


----------



## MorandiWine (May 23, 2021)

This is entirely unfair. Not everyone knows what a fabulous grower you are and your incredible ability to get plants to bloom at your mercy AND leaps before the rest of us. LOL!

For this of you who dont know of Anthony, he IS the best grower I know. He WILL bloom ALL plants under his care to their optimum. He can take a cull from any grower and turn it into an 85 point AM. 

So these kolorand x roth are what, 3 years old...my reply is....why have they not already flowered Tony?? Hahaha

Tyler


----------



## NYEric (May 24, 2021)

May 24, 2022! What do I win!?


----------



## tnyr5 (May 27, 2021)

Guess you'll find out on May 24, 2022


----------



## tnyr5 (May 27, 2021)

May update


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Dec 23, 2022)

And….??


----------



## tnyr5 (Dec 23, 2022)

Getting there. Things got set back when the mess happened. I totally forgot about this thread lol.


----------

